# My girls waiting room



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know this is early, but let's be honest, it will be D-day in no time! Plus this way I can update photos and stuff throughout without needing to make new threads! This will be our first year having mini Nubian kids! We will also be expecting Nigerian kids and Alpine(possibly polled) kids!

First up should be Ruby. She is a PB Nigerian, bred to Charlie our registered Nigerian buck! She was bred on September 10th so were looking at early February kids.








Next is Jill. She is also a PB Nigerian, bred to Charlie on September 21st. So she should be kidding shortly after Ruby in February!








Ava is a PB Nubian. She was bred to Charlie on the 21st of September. This will be her first freshening! I'm really excited to see her baby(s)








Dixie is so a PB Nubian. She will be bred to Charlie in late December or early January, so she has more time to grow!








Willow is a polled alpine doe who will be bred to a registered alpine buck from the Yukon. She will also be bred in late December or early January depending on her size and if I feel comfortable she is ready. If not she will be bred in the fall of 2015.








Pebbles is also a polled alpine doe who will possibly be bred around the same time as willow and Dixie! I will update if and or when these three girls are bred!








Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm also having some ND kids coming in February. Good luck!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful girls! Congrats on the upcoming babies. My girl is in the first stages of labor. I thought it seemed like a long time to wait but boy ,it goes by fast


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah it really flies by!! We also have three kids and a farm full of sheep... I find I don't really have to "wait" until about the last month... That month almost kills me and my kids lol we all get VERY excited for new kids!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Good luck! Very pretty does too.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I go kid crazy as soon as I get the positive results back.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Us too haha! I got a pregtone for my birthday/Christmas present last year so I could do my own checking! It pretty cool.

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Whoa! I would love a preg tone. How cool


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Ruby went back into heat yesterday  well at least I assume she did, she was leaking some goop and stood when I put her in for Charlie after he chased her around a bit. I guess we will see!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well my daughter and I preg tested three of the girls the other day, and I'm excited to announce, Ava and Jill are both expecting kids out of Charlie due the 13th of February, and Ruby tested pregnant, however I think she will be due in March sometime!! I will try and get some pictures of them tomorrow! I haven't preg tested the three first time does(Dixie, pebbles, & willow) however I did see them in heat and mounted be Charlie, so fingers crossed!! CAN'T WAIT FOR SOME NEW KIDS!!!   

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ava and Jill are both bagging up!!  they were bred on the same day, making them both due(day 145) on February 13th!! I'm so freakin excited for some new kids!! Nothing makes winter pass faster than sweet little goats bouncing all over!! I will try and get some pics tomorrow, their feeling really ornery about pictures of their hineys lol

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some pics taken today!! Ava is the Nubian, and Jill is the white Nigerian. Both are due on Friday!! This will be Ava's first freshening, so were pretty excited to see what she has!  











































Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. Good luck!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I have does due later this month too. The wait can make you crazy! Good luck!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hear ya! I'm so excited I can't sleep! So I watch "goat TV" instead lol







I think she might be onto the spy camera in her house lol








Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

TWO MORE DAYS!!!





















That cat has moved into the delivery house lol he loves his goats!!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy kidding!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well tomorrow is the big day!! 
I'm thinking Jill might go tonight, I'm sure I've seen her stomach contract, and her udder has spring, belly dropped, I never did bother to catch her for a lig check. It warmed up to +2!! So that's awesome! Hopefully both girls will have nice strong kids before the temps drop again!! I have decided that kidding season never gets old! I kinda wondered if the novelty would wear off, I can honestly say after three years I still get just as excited as the first time lol





















Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Hopefully you get good weather. I am side-eyeing the beginning of next week, as our temps are supposed to drop and snow is in the forecast. This is a Monday and Tuesday thing. Molly and Bree are due Thursday and Friday, but Bree went 2-3 days before her due date last year. Only good I can see out of that would be in the wind cooperates enough for me to do a burn pile on one of those days, I can have a reason to hang out all day near the goat pasture. Burn piles are near the fenceline by the pasture. 

Hope I get back to excited mode. I have two first fresheners this year, and this will be my first time dealing in FF deliveries. 

Good luck, and get some sleep! You may need it!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

We have a boy and a girl out of Jill!! My kids are thrilled!! She did amazing! Ava is holding out for another day I guess...






















Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

So cute! Such different colors too (of course. My blond doe gave us a blonde buck and Shady Boy in my avatar last February, so variety does happen). Which is the boy and which is the girl?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

The girl is black with white spots and blue eyes(Jill's mom is moon spotted) It was hard to tell if there was any moon spotting. And the boy it's white. He has really light tan patches throughout! He actually looks identical to the doeling Jill had last year, but she had blue eyes instead of brown!! These does and Charlie have thrown amazing colors! Ava is still pregnant... I think she could be holding out for another day or two!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats, what a great start to the kidding season! Ying and yang colors are a good sign, right?  . Post more pics when they're fluffy!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Adorable!! Congrats on lovely kids, including the humans!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful kids and I second more pictures


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ava STILL pregnant, being held down by ruger lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol love Ava and Ruger's pic!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Ava FINALLY kidded at noon today! One single buckling... He has some really neat markings! Will post more pictures tomorrow of him all dried off. Ava has proven to be an amazing first time mother, none of the other animals are allowed to even look at her special little prince! Lol not even her personal butt warmer Ruger!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

aww he is handsome


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is considered a "mini Nubian" since his dad is a registered Nigerian... His poor little ears are so confused lol







24 hours old and his legs are already springs!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww he's cute! His ears are airplanes. Pretty typical of 1st gen mini nubians.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How flipping adorable !!!! Congratulations


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's a jumper! How adorable️


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We're pretty smitten with him! Now I'm just waiting on Ruby whom is due on the 28th, and then the other three are due in April/May. Ruby is getting pretty big and miserable!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mrs crunchy butt(Ruby) smiling for a picture!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crunchy butt :ROFL: She's so cute , lol


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol she has been HORRIBLE to the rest of my goats while awaiting the arrival of her precious kids, whom NOBODY will be aloud to look at!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I've been expecting Ruby to kid this Saturday or Sunday... However she doesn't seem bagged up! I'm kind of thinking she might just hold out until the end of March when I noticed Charlie was acting really interested in her  that or she bags up overnight! Ugh hopefully this weekend...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I took these this afternoon!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well it has been crazy here!! Ruby FINALLY kidded, she had QUADS! And she didn't kid until April 19th!! Pebbles gave birth to a polled, mini alpine doe on the 20th, Willow gave birth to a polled, blue eyed, mini alpine buck on May 3rd! Just waiting on Dixie who is due any day now!! I will add pictures shortly.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

That's so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks! It has been crazy! Dixie had a gorgeous little mini Nubian buckling on the 8th! We lost two of Ruby's quads :'( we had a total of 37 lambs born out of 20 ewes, including 1 set of QUINTS(one born dead), and three sets of triplets. Oh and our first ever pig finally farrowed and had 8 healthy piglets!! I'm exhausted and glad it's all finished! Now I can just enjoy watching all the babies be crazy!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

awe she is so cute looks so cozy in her coat! Like a little cotton ball! So adorable!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great photos! They're so cute


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So much cuteness️️️️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures !!! Love all your babies , wow , busy aint the word , lol. All of your baby goats are so pretty , very colorful !
Tiny little piglets to adorable little lambs , you must be in heaven 
Enjoy all your little angels


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And yes, heaven is an understatement!! I get pretty overwhelmed trying to make sure everyone is safe and healthy, and their labor and deliveries go smoothly. So now that everyone is done, I really get to enjoy watching them all be crazy and cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuteness!


----------

